# Stojakovic joins Hornets



## Q8i

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/07/01/bc.bkn.hornets.stojakovic.ap/index.html


----------



## pmac34

congrats to the hornets!
they could get to 50 wins next year


----------



## Saint Baller

Playoff time


----------



## Charlie Brown

So you guys no longer need Butler right? :angel:


----------



## SMDre

With CP3 running the show, Stojakovic should get a ton of wide open looks. Love this move from the Hornets. Shows that they are serious about building a true basketball team.


----------



## pmac34

theyll probably run some paul-stojakovic pick n pop. that = awesome


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

nice signin, he'll help with the perimeter shoothing, but the downside is that it was a 5year deal and Peja is not the youngest guy in the world.


----------



## The Future7

Love it. Paul is gonna have a great team. They were on pace for playoffs last season and I expect even better this season. The Southwest division is so damn strong.


----------



## Pacers Fan

****. Hopefully Larry can swing some kind of last-minute sign and trade, and get someone like JR Smith. Say hello to the playoffs, New Orleans.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Pacers Fan said:


> ****. Hopefully Larry can swing some kind of last-minute sign and trade, and get someone like JR Smith. Say hello to the playoffs, New Orleans.



and an early exit since Peja won't play!


----------



## supermati

Good sign, it was time to use the CAP, some say the deal wonders around the 60 million-70 million mark, clearly overpaid, but well, we had to use it sometime.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

IMO this is a excellent signing. I think he will find a nice comfort zone here, less pressure and that will mean better results, and hopefully a playoff berth.


----------



## HORNETSFAN

Pacers Fan said:


> ****. Hopefully Larry can swing some kind of last-minute sign and trade, and get someone like JR Smith. Say hello to the playoffs, New Orleans.


We are under the cap, so no need for a S&T.

JR will likely be dealt soon (could be in the next day or two). He could end up in Chicago with PJ. We are hot on the trail of Tyson Chandler. The Hornets certainly are spending the $$$ now. I cannot wait until they come home to New Orleans.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

:clap: Congrats!


----------



## Jet

This is gonna be a team to beat next year.. Great pickup by the Hornets, and see you in the playoffs :biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Paul/Mason/Peja/West/Armstrong with Snyder, Simmons and Brown off the bench...very nice.

The Hornets will make the playoffs next season for sure.


----------



## Tooeasy

feels great to be a hornet fan. just think of the open looks that paul is going to get peja, mouth watering.


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> nice signin, he'll help with the perimeter shoothing, but the downside is that it was a 5year deal and Peja is not the youngest guy in the world.


Just turned 29 a few days ago. This is a good signing. There is no downside.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> Just turned 29 a few days ago. This is a good signing. There is no downside.


Oh, I thought he was on his 30's in tah case good siging, will be fun to watch him here. remember a couple of years ago he was a legit MVP candidate.


----------



## a_i_4_life

finally sum1 can shoot on dat team :cheers:


----------



## Diophantos

It certainly addresses a need. Hornets were 29th in 3p% and 23rd in 3pt makes this past year.


----------



## Diable

It would be a much better signing if we had an inside guy who could really draw attention.Peja has always been much better when he was paired with guys who could draw double teams and then pass out of the post.I don't know how I really feel about him as a player.Honestly I don't think he's worth near that much,but the Hornets really need a scorer and there isn't anything better on the free agent market.All the decent FA's are going to get overpaid this season because there is so little for all the teams to fight over

Have to think this means that JR Smith is almost certainly gone and it could mean that they will try to move Desmond Mason as well as PJ Brown.

EDIT I wonder how much Peja's deal will count against this year's Cap.As best I can tell this will leave the team with only 4 or 5 million in Cap space.It probably precludes resigning Speedy and might make it hard to keep Butler also.The only way to gain much flexibility would be to move PJ I think.


----------



## Yao Mania

Nice signing. I'm proud to be the CM of by far the best division in the NBA


----------



## Zalgirinis

a_i_4_life said:


> finally sum1 can shoot on dat team :cheers:


Thats funny, because Hornets have (I hope it evolves to "had" very soon) a better shooter than Stojakovic in their team, but didnt use him (Macijauskas) for whatever reasons.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Does this mean Speedy is offically out, because D.West would probally be looking for an extension.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> It would be a much better signing if we had an inside guy who could really draw attention.Peja has always been much better when he was paired with guys who could draw double teams and then pass out of the post.I don't know how I really feel about him as a player.Honestly I don't think he's worth near that much,but the Hornets really need a scorer and there isn't anything better on the free agent market.All the decent FA's are going to get overpaid this season because there is so little for all the teams to fight over
> 
> Have to think this means that JR Smith is almost certainly gone and it could mean that they will try to move Desmond Mason as well as PJ Brown.
> 
> EDIT I wonder how much Peja's deal will count against this year's Cap.As best I can tell this will leave the team with only 4 or 5 million in Cap space.It probably precludes resigning Speedy and might make it hard to keep Butler also.*The only way to gain much flexibility would be to move PJ I think*.


I think that may be in the works.


----------



## Tince

5 years, 60 million? Yikes, you guys won't like that contract in 2010.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> remember a couple of years ago he was a legit MVP candidate.



If you think that's the kind of player you're getting, then I feel sorry for you, and the rest of the Hornets fans who feel the same....

Peja is quickly declining, and is not even the ghost of the star he used to be...:no:...I really feel sorry for you guys, should of wasted that money on someone who was younger, and truly worth it...

Good luck.


----------



## girllovesthegame

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> If you think that's the kind of player you're getting, then I feel sorry for you, and the rest of the Hornets fans who feel the same....
> 
> Peja is quickly declining, and is not even the ghost of the star he used to be...:no:...I really feel sorry for you guys, should of wasted that money on someone who was younger, and truly worth it...
> 
> Good luck.



:laugh: Don't worry so much about it dude. If he's quickly declining and not even the ghost of the star he ued to be, then you should be glad he left the Pacers right?


----------



## The Future7

I know Peja will be great. The Pacers didnt have him long enough to really judge him anyway. I cant wait to see them play. Hopefully, they can get a solid player by getting rid of Smith and or Brown.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The Future7 said:


> I know Peja will be great. The Pacers didnt have him long enough to really judge him anyway. I cant wait to see them play. Hopefully, they can get a solid player by getting rid of Smith and or Brown.


Was Peja bitter about the Artest trade? Did he really have a choice in going to Indy? Sac gave him up for Artest right?


----------



## Big J

P.J. Brown and J.R. Smith... are they on the block? I think they are. If so, what can New Orleans get for them?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

girllovesthegame said:


> you should be glad he left the Pacers right?



Words can't describe the joy I felt when I found out he was no longer part of our squad... :clap:


----------



## girllovesthegame

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Words can't describe the joy I felt when I found out he was no longer part of our squad... :clap:


Cool.


----------



## travel_monkeys

No question Peja will be a liability by the end of his contract (he'll be 34 and making $15 mil) but it's still a good signing. Having his shooting will help Paul and West so much.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

How come all the good news happens when I go out of town!

This could be great news for the Hornets! Talk about a turn around...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Nice pick up guys... Man this division is really getting stacked... Yikes!


----------



## TheChampion

i like this pick-up. cp3 can penetrate and kick out to peja for 3, kick out to west for a mid-range jumper, lob it up to dmase for the alley-oop, or just keep it and get the easy 2.. sounds like a well balanced team to me.. especially after drafting 2 bigs to play down low.. :yes:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Well this helps make more sense of the draft to me...


----------



## Tooeasy

Jsimo12 said:


> Well this helps make more sense of the draft to me...


exactly... A young project in rodney carney, ronnie brewer, or shawne williams vs peja stojakavic, no brainer. Its hard to dispute the fact that we may have overpayed for him, but what solid players like him don't get over payed? besides, I have no problem with Shinn emptying out his checkbook for us.


----------



## sac23kings

too much money if u ask me... what r u guys thinking... people are blinded when it comes to peja... all hes gonna do is shoot... no rebounding, no team defense( his 1 on 1 D is pretty good), no hustle plays, no diving for loose balls, etc... pejas the type of player that is fine with having money and just being in the league, but winning is not really one of his ambitions


----------



## girllovesthegame

sac23kings said:


> too much money if u ask me... what r u guys thinking... people are blinded when it comes to peja... all hes gonna do is shoot... no rebounding, no team defense( his 1 on 1 D is pretty good), no hustle plays, no diving for loose balls, etc... pejas the type of player that is fine with having money and just being in the league, but winning is not really one of his ambitions


Peja was one of the top free agents on the market and if the Hornets wouldn't have paid him, someone else would have. That's the way it goes in the NBA. Most free agent vets get overpaid. I'll have to go over to the Nuggets board and see what people are saying over there. They're paying Nene 60mil and he hasn't proved anything in this league. They're paying him based on potential obviously. Not saying he won't earn his 60 mil but half of the players in this league are overpaid.


----------



## Diable

It looks like a bargain compared to the Nene deal.I don't like the size of the deal at all,but Stojakovic and Ben Wallace were the two best FA's available and both of them are going to get more than they deserve.Terry could have gotten a similar deal if he'd not been determined to stay in Dallas


----------



## different_13

PJ Brown and JR Smith might get you Chandler, if rumours are true (or has that been shot down already?)

...Armstrong and Simmons to play down low? they're not scorers, they're shotblockers! Simmons on the break, Armstrong the occasional lil hook, and obviously all the putback offence.. but not post scorers.

N yeah, he was overpaid - but hell, all professional athletes in the world are overpaid.
People in English give talks about football - players.. They're amazed when I tell them how Garnett makes more off one contract than someone like Beckham will make in a lifetime (strictly from player contracts, i'm not talking about endorsements etc)

It's ridiculous.

(rant over)

Peja fits well here, and he's not a bad rebounder perse (for a 'soft' player, anyway)


----------



## jalen5

...Great signing! Finally, a good free agent wants to come to the Hornets! Yea, maybe it's cuz we are overpaying for him a little bit, but I believe it is more b/c of Chris Paul...When a team gets a player like a Chris Paul, players gravitate towards him and want to play w/ him...Chris Paul is the best thing that ever happened to the Hornets! He is gonna attract alot of people to the Hornets.


----------



## supermati

Yeah, I'm glad we picked him instead of Marvin, things look great now, Chris appeared to chance our franchise direction.


----------



## netfan4life

Paul will have many options to go to next season, so I think he will flourish. The Hornets did overpay, just a bit :biggrin: , but I guess the important thing is they got the guy they wanted.


----------



## Floods

Hornets 06-07 lineup

PG Chris Paul/Bobby Jackson
SG Desmond Mason/Kirk Snyder
SF Peja Stojakovic/Rasual Butler
PF David West/Cedric Simmons
C Tyson Chandler/Hilton Armstrong

holy ****


----------



## Quis

Congrats on paying a guy who plays no defense, shows no heart, and sits out the playoffs nearly $13,000,000 a year. He'll help you win in the regular season, but if you're counting on him come playoff time, you're a fool. Ask Sacramento and Indiana fans.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Quis said:


> Congrats on paying a guy who plays no defense, shows no heart, and sits out the playoffs nearly $13,000,000 a year. He'll help you win in the regular season, but if you're counting on him come playoff time, you're a fool. Ask Sacramento and Indiana fans.


Yea, yea, yea, it's been said before. If you read the thread, "what do you expect from Peja?", nowhere does it say we expect miracles. And don't even mention Peja and Indiana. Most know he probably never wanted to be there since he was traded there and had no choice. Even if he gives the Hornets what he gave in Indiana, it's a boost for the Hornets. And, he also had some of his best days in Sacramento.


----------



## HORNETSFAN

Quis said:


> Congrats on paying a guy who plays no defense, shows no heart, and sits out the playoffs nearly $13,000,000 a year. He'll help you win in the regular season, but if you're counting on him come playoff time, you're a fool. Ask Sacramento and Indiana fans.


So, all 6 of your lifetime posts on this board is to run to different teams' boards to tell them how bad their big moves are. Hmm, troll?


----------



## Sacramental

LMAO!!! Huge mistake by Hornets. I love Peja to death, but he's nowhere near where he was back in 02 or 03. The guy is always injured, occasionally gives full effort, and never shows up big during playoff time. His numbers have dropped every year, plus, he plays no defense. he is aging and is obviously on the downslide of his career. He will be a huge dissappointment, mark my damn words. The only reason he shined in sac was because of the offense, and Hornets offense is completely different!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Sacramental said:


> LMAO!!! Huge mistake by Hornets. I love Peja to death, but he's nowhere near where he was back in 02 or 03. The guy is always injured, occasionally gives full effort, and never shows up big during playoff time. His numbers have dropped every year, plus, he plays no defense. he is aging and is obviously on the downslide of his career. He will be a huge dissappointment, mark my damn words. The only reason he shined in sac was because of the offense, and Hornets offense is completely different!!!


Doesn't Scott use the same offense? He's coached Peja with the same offense in Sac.


----------



## Sacramental

I personally know Byron Scott, and i am so sure that he is going to be unhappy with Peja's unwillingness to show effort when it counts. you're ruining your tyoung and coming team with an aging, and fragile Peja...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Sacramental said:


> I personally know Byron Scott, and i am so sure that he is going to be unhappy with Peja's unwillingness to show effort when it counts. you're ruining your tyoung and coming team with an aging, and fragile Peja...



I personally know him too and after the deal with JR I doubt he'll go after someone he didn't think would show effort. But ok, I guess we'll just have to wait and see right?


----------



## HORNETSFAN

Sacramental said:


> LMAO!!! Huge mistake by Hornets. I love Peja to death, but he's nowhere near where he was back in 02 or 03. The guy is always injured, occasionally gives full effort, and never shows up big during playoff time. His numbers have dropped every year, plus, he plays no defense. he is aging and is obviously on the downslide of his career. He will be a huge dissappointment, mark my damn words. The only reason he shined in sac was because of the offense, and Hornets offense is completely different!!!


Very predictable that a King or Pacer fan would come "warning" us. We are an up and coming team and Peja will be part of that. Worry about your team and where they are headed.


----------

